# Tren lovers who hate tren anxiety/anxiousness



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

Would like to have a member who likes tren, but suffers from tren induced anxiety

to test a product  out in combination with trenbolone (acetate/ennathate) for

remedying anxiousness and nervousness from tren administration. The ingredients in Sustain Alpha Gel

(namely 7,8 benzoflavone) induce anxiolytic effects through GABAergic pathways. 

The user should feel, calm, chill and in control. Too many people forgo this king aas and

it would be cool if a product like a highly absorbed topical could alleviate symptoms.

Sensitive tren users interested?

-Matt


----------



## Dannie (Oct 4, 2012)

Here I am. 
Currently running 460mg Test P + 525 Tren A


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 4, 2012)

SD where you at?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 4, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> SD where you at?




honestly im used to the paranoia and anxiety.. it's the new normal for me now







and i wouldnt want it any other way


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm currently on 350 prop and 525 tren ace and sometimes the anxiety is bad.  I'd be willing to try it.


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as the SD


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

U guys are funny.

IM talking a person who literally fears to run it after a bad experience but would LOVE TO USE IT.

That would be a cool log to see if it corrects their sides from tren.

-Matt


----------



## Intense (Oct 4, 2012)

The alcohol in the product gives me a rash, what do?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 4, 2012)

all the trannies are going to be pissed if you get every one off of tren.


----------



## AMA Rider (Oct 4, 2012)

SD & JS are sick freaks n I love it !


----------



## Dannie (Oct 7, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> U guys are funny.
> 
> IM talking a person who literally fears to run it after a bad experience but would LOVE TO USE IT.
> 
> ...



Oh sorry, I think thread name is a bit confusing.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2012)

Why not just take some xanax or valium while on cycle? I know if I decide to run tren it will be tren A (so its evil sides are here and gone fast), and I will pobably take xanax like clock work.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Why not just take some xanax or valium while on cycle? I know if I decide to run tren it will be tren A (so its evil sides are here and gone fast), and I will pobably take xanax like clock work.



I take xanax daily, and even at 6mg...if I take too much tren, the sides hit me hard.  BUT...like others, I've grown used to them.  Xanax will help a great deal, but because it's so addictive, I would advise against using it.  Some nice grass seems to help a lot of peeps.





/V


----------



## jimm (Oct 7, 2012)

Always have a stash of vallium


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I take xanax daily, and even at 6mg...if I take too much tren, the sides hit me hard.  BUT...like others, I've grown used to them.  Xanax will help a great deal, but because it's so addictive, I would advise against using it.  Some nice grass seems to help a lot of peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Xanax at those doses are stout, I would feel like I was taking two steps forward and one back, Xanax effects my pump, the next day I will lose much of that hard pumped feel, I suppose people react different from it. However, I am enjoying good success from prolactrone on the night sweats and some success on insomnia, taken 3 times a day with food to avoid my stomach burn it will give me.


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 7, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> honestly im used to the paranoia and anxiety.. it's the new normal for me now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From never using tren, but very interested...what are the major sides from tren ace and e?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I take xanax daily, and even at 6mg...if I take too much tren, the sides hit me hard.  BUT...like others, I've grown used to them.  Xanax will help a great deal, but because it's so addictive, I would advise against using it.  Some nice grass seems to help a lot of peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you take 6mg.. omg


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 7, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you take 6mg.. omg



I would sleep for a week! lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

I take 4 mg's of klonopin at night before bed. Helps calm me down and I use the half-life for the next day since klonopin has a 40 plus hour half


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I take xanax daily, and even at 6mg...if I take too much tren, the sides hit me hard.  BUT...like others, I've grown used to them.  Xanax will help a great deal, but because it's so addictive, I would advise against using it.  Some nice grass seems to help a lot of peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take the same xanax dose. Its an awesome drug for me. I dont mean as in getting high but I dont think I could function without it. I live in an non medicinal state but if I lived where it was possible to smoke weed without trouble I would be all about it. But my job would be gone if I got caught the way current laws are.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

6mg is on the high side, but I need it.  Been on it for 16 years and prob won't ever come off (PTSD).  I also have to take clonopin to keep me asleep at night, I was on 8mg of that as well, now down to 2mg before bed.  The reason I don't suggest using benzos is because of how addictive they are, and kicking the habit can often result in things like convulsions and death if not done correctly.  I function perfectly normal when I have my meds, if I don't have em...I usually end up in the ER.  Sucks...



/V


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> 6mg is on the high side, but I need it.  Been on it for 16 years and prob won't ever come off (PTSD).  I also have to take clonopin to keep me asleep at night, I was on 8mg of that as well, now down to 2mg before bed.  The reason I don't suggest using benzos is because of how addictive they are, and kicking the habit can often result in things like convulsions and death if not done correctly.  I function perfectly normal when I have my meds, *if I don't have em...I usually end up in the ER.  Sucks...*
> 
> 
> /V



Amen to that! Making sure I have my meds before I leave home is like making sure you have your wallet and cell phone. I just dont leave home without them.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

^ I agree. I went through that last week. Dr forgot to call in Friday's script and I was out -- ended up driving to ER for 2 days worth. I've been on klonopin for 17 years. It's helped with blood pressure and anxiety big time! You cannot come off or it can be fatal--unless in the hospital!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Amen to that! Making sure I have my meds before I leave home is like making sure you have your wallet and cell phone. I just dont leave home without them.



No shit!  I keep back ups in my car, office, gym, etc.  I always have my pill box on me...I even have a few bars in my wallet.  Ugh...so you also know how much of a pain in the ass it is.



/V


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 7, 2012)

my blood pressure is normal lmao


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> No shit!  I keep back ups in my car, office, gym, etc.  I always have my pill box on me...I even have a few bars in my wallet.  Ugh...so you also know how much of a pain in the ass it is.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



lol...ditto...I have some in my car and job as well just in case I forget my pill box at home. I went to a friends place about 6 miles from home. Started getting anxious and realized I didn't have any on me. I made him drive me home. Sitting in his car going through fight or flight made that 6 miles feel like 100 miles. I felt I could get out and run home faster. I know it sounds lame but just knowing I have that box in my pocket helps lower my anxiety levels.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2012)

I get anxiety on tren also. The insomnia is the worst though. I feel like an animal after a few weeks of fucked up sleep. Xanax is the only way I can function on tren. 1mg an hour before bed with a nice strong drink.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I know it sounds lame but just knowing I have that box in my pocket helps lower my anxiety levels.



Not lame at all!!  Same here.  I keep my pill box in my tiny small right front jean pocket, it's thin and slim and fits in their perfectly.  If I don't actually feel it on me, I freak out.  By habit, I always find myself double checking throughout the day making sure it's still there.  I actually cut down my dose to 5.25mg ED.  I break a quarter off the bar 3 X a day.  Trying to get as low as possible, throughout many months of research and council....I found that I should drop .25mg every 2 weeks.  That's what I've been doing...still a long road ahead.




/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I get anxiety on tren also. The insomnia is the worst though. I feel like an animal after a few weeks of fucked up sleep. Xanax is the only way I can function on tren. 1mg an hour before bed with a nice strong drink.



One drink for me hits me good.  If I have two, I'm drunk.  I no longer drink...I used to but ever since I lost a bro from drinking and taking clonopin, I stopped.  Be careful mixing the two brother.




/V


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> One drink for me hits me good.  If I have two, I'm drunk.  I no longer drink...I used to but ever since I lost a bro from drinking and taking clonopin, I stopped.  Be careful mixing the two brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I don't drink much to begin with but when I take Xanax I limit my drinking even more.

Did your brother drink a lot or do you know what happened?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't seem to get anxiety from tren-a.  I do get aggressive at times, feel tired and lethargic a lot, and have elevated blood pressure.  I have some trouble sleeping, but a before bed injection of GHRP-2/6 pretty much eliminates that.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Did your brother drink a lot or do you know what happened?



It started out with really really bad insomnia.  Kid couldn't sleep if his life depended on it.  He went through therapy and tried everything to sleep normally.  Long story short, he would drop 8mg of clonopin before bed...and chase it down with a half bottle of vodka.  It worked for him, and he fell asleep much easier.  Until the one day he didn't wake up.  He also had a slight panic disorder....sad really.



/V


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> It started out with really really bad insomnia.  Kid couldn't sleep if his life depended on it.  He went through therapy and tried everything to sleep normally.  Long story short, he would drop 8mg of clonopin before bed...and chase it down with a half bottle of vodka.  It worked for him, and he fell asleep much easier.  Until the one day he didn't wake up.  He also had a slight panic disorder....sad really.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Damn man, thats very sad to hear.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 7, 2012)

I went through a significant emotional event back in 2004, xanax was the only thing that allowed me to function normally during the day or sleep at night, lived that way for a long time so* I can definitely relate*. Getting off was not too difficult for me, when my situation got better the anxiety laxed and my natural sleep pattern was restored as I weaned myself off.

My condolences to you and yours for your brother.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Damn man, thats very sad to hear.


That really is.... sorry about your losing your brother


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

I worked for Wells Fargo bank for a while in the 90's. I had a teller in my region that took a Valium and drank a glass of wine a passed in her sleep. Cause of death was lorazepam and alcohol mixture. There's a reason they put those labels on the side of the bottles. A lot of people mix alcohol and pills thinking it will never happen to them. I can't stand alcohol. I like to puff the spinach!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I worked for Wells Fargo bank for a while in the 90's. I had a teller in my region that took a Valium and drank a glass of wine a passed in her sleep. Cause of death was lorazepam and alcohol mixture. There's a reason they put those labels on the side of the bottles. A lot of people mix alcohol and pills thinking it will never happen to them. I can't stand alcohol. I like to puff the spinach!



Goes to show it only takes one drink to take your life when using these powerful benzos...not for everyone obviously, but it just isn't worth the risk.

And thank you all for your condolences.





/V


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 7, 2012)

Victor, very sorry to hear about your brother. Jumping in a bit late, but I wanted to share my condolences.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

^ ditto victor. I failed to mention my condolences brother.. Much respect!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I found that I should drop .25mg every 2 weeks.  That's what I've been doing...still a long road ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At one point I could go like a week or two without it...I would only take it when I had serious issues. Just seems like the more you throw at life, or that it throws at you, the more you end up needing it. It?s nice to get down on your dose so you can stash a little away. Never know when you might need a cushion.

Sorry to hear about your bro. Benzos are really really safe....as long as you do not mix them with certain drugs. I know it jives fine with herb. Alcohol is a bad idea even though I will have one or two now and then. The big one is benzos and cocaine. That is the cocktail that kills many people. It is very rare to have someone die or be at the ER off just a benzo.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I worked for Wells Fargo bank for a while in the 90's. I had a teller in my region that took a Valium and drank a glass of wine a passed in her sleep. Cause of death was lorazepam and alcohol mixture. There's a reason they put those labels on the side of the bottles. A lot of people mix alcohol and pills thinking it will never happen to them. I can't stand alcohol. I like to puff the spinach!



Lorazepam is actually the generic for Ativan. Valium is brand for Diazepam. Same family of drug however I'd pick the Diazepam or Valium for my own needs. None the less her situation is very rare but for sure something worth taking note of especially from people that take these drugs lightly, or rarely. I dont drink too often anymore because it makes me anxious, and if I've had more than two I dont feel comfortable taking it so I end up suffering. Just not worth it for me.

I know a kid I went to school with that died from a mixture of vodka and Norco. Different class of drug all together, but still a cocktail of pills and booze. I guess he used to do this often and same story one day it just didn't work right and he died.

One of these years I hope my state adopts the medical MJ laws so I can get away from big pharma too.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> At one point I could go like a week or two without it...I would only take it when I had serious issues. Just seems like the more you throw at life, or that it throws at you, the more you end up needing it. It?s nice to get down on your dose so you can stash a little away. Never know when you might need a cushion.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bro. Benzos are really really safe....as long as you do not mix them with certain drugs. I know it jives fine with herb. Alcohol is a bad idea even though I will have one or two now and then. The big one is benzos and cocaine. That is the cocktail that kills many people. It is very rare to have someone die or be at the ER off just a benzo.




It's never just a benzo, always a mix with something else like you said....aside from an OD.  Yeah, lots of folks who use blow often use a benzo at the tail end of the evening.  And usually liquor is involved as well as it goes hand in hand with blow for those who use it.




/V


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 7, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Lorazepam is actually the generic for Ativan. Valium is brand for Diazepam. Same family of drug however I'd pick the Diazepam or Valium for my own needs. None the less her situation is very rare but for sure something worth taking note of especially from people that take these drugs lightly, or rarely. I dont drink too often anymore because it makes me anxious, and if I've had more than two I dont feel comfortable taking it so I end up suffering. Just not worth it for me.
> 
> I know a kid I went to school with that died from a mixture of vodka and Norco. Different class of drug all together, but still a cocktail of pills and booze. I guess he used to do this often and same story one day it just didn't work right and he died.
> 
> One of these years I hope my state adopts the medical MJ laws so I can get away from big pharma too.



My bad ...* diazepam


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 7, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> It's never just a benzo, always a mix with something else like you said....aside from an OD.  Yeah, lots of folks who use blow often use a benzo at the tail end of the evening.  And usually liquor is involved as well as it goes hand in hand with blow for those who use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True story....hey I just noticed your signature...RIP Mikhal...What an awesome person. I still can't believe he is gone. They don?t make many like that guy. Just an awesome loving man.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 7, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> True story....hey I just noticed your signature...RIP Mikhal...What an awesome person. I still can't believe he is gone. They don?t make many like that guy. Just an awesome loving man.



He was one of my closest friends, knew him in real life.  He truly was one of the most talented guys I have ever met, both in the ring and on stage.  As he would say....REAL TALK!




/V


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 7, 2012)

damn..


i've never lost a bro, i'll never know how lucky i am


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 8, 2012)

I talked with Mikhal on the phone a few different times.  What an awesome guy.  RIP Tev.


----------



## Arabian (Oct 8, 2012)

I am currently doing a tren run and it always messes with my sleep. I have to take Xanax as well and it does help. I love the recomp Tren give me though.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> He was one of my closest friends, knew him in real life.  He truly was one of the most talented guys I have ever met, both in the ring and on stage.  As he would say....REAL TALK!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly we never met in person. We've spent some hours on the phone BS'ing. Real cool guy to say the least.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 8, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Would like to have a member who likes tren, but suffers from tren induced anxiety
> 
> to test a product  out in combination with trenbolone (acetate/ennathate) for
> 
> ...


I can personally attest to the anxiolytic effects, and yes I use to take benzos...


----------



## jimm (Oct 8, 2012)

dont benzos mess up your REM tho... thats the most important part of your sleep when your natural gh rises ect... still better then no sleep i guess iv just started tren and will be picking up some benzos very shortly as my sleep is already effected on day 5


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Oct 8, 2012)

jimm said:


> dont benzos mess up your REM tho... thats the most important part of your sleep when your natural gh rises ect... still better then no sleep i guess iv just started tren and will be picking up some benzos very shortly as my sleep is already effected on day 5




Probably true, but what would you rather? REM-less sleep or NO sleep? I prefer the former.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 8, 2012)

jimm said:


> dont benzos mess up your REM tho... thats the most important part of your sleep when your natural gh rises ect... still better then no sleep i guess iv just started tren and will be picking up some benzos very shortly as my sleep is already effected on day 5



I would try other options before turning to benzos.  Give melatonin a try, I also found that Rozerem is really effective.  I would try those before using benzos or opiates.  IMHO.  Can't hurt to try!  (Rozerem takes a few days to work)




/V


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2012)

jimm said:


> dont benzos mess up your REM tho... thats the most important part of your sleep when your natural gh rises ect... still better then no sleep i guess iv just started tren and will be picking up some benzos very shortly as my sleep is already effected on day 5



I've read it does, but I dont know what dose it takes to do this. I take xanax 2mg at night and I have had a sleep study done and I am in the normal ranges. However I do have apnea but not related to xanax. Another thing to think about is apnea and its causes. Risk of apnea increases as testosterone increases. I'd be curious how tren would affect sleep apnea if test can cause issues.


----------



## jimm (Oct 8, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I would try other options before turning to benzos.  Give melatonin a try, I also found that Rozerem is really effective.  I would try those before using benzos or opiates.  IMHO.  Can't hurt to try!  (Rozerem takes a few days to work)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is meletonin or rozeram prescrpition here in the uk? my doc will give me sleeping tabs on perscription they are the class weaker then benzos and still knock me out i havnt had them in ages as i havnt needed them tho.. but he only gives me half a pack at a time.. i can get benzos cheap cheap but yeah ur right id rather have something far less taxing on my body that does the same job.. il look into them bro



MinMaxMuscle said:


> Probably true, but what would you rather? REM-less sleep or NO sleep? I prefer the former.



yeah deinatly have rem less sleep then none.. problem with no - little sleep in that it takes a few days to catch up with you then you feel like shit!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 8, 2012)

^ Interesting question on the tren


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 9, 2012)

jimm said:


> is meletonin or rozeram prescrpition here in the uk?



Not sure about the UK, but melatonin is OTC here in the states, it should be there as well.  Rozeram is given via script, it's basically the same as melatonin....just far stronger.  It's very safe to use and your doc shouldn't have a problem giving it to you.  I use the stuff a few days before I start using tren, and falling asleep is much easier.  I'd really look into it before jumping on the benzos bro.




/V


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 9, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I would try other options before turning to benzos.  Give melatonin a try, I also found that Rozerem is really effective.  I would try those before using benzos or opiates.  IMHO.  Can't hurt to try!  (Rozerem takes a few days to work)
> 
> 
> 
> /V




I think everyone should try other options besides highly addictive benzos...

I take 2-3 pumps of sustain alpha gel before bed now because I get so stressed and high string before bed from clients emails and work that I wont fall asleep.

This stuff basically sedates me and mellows me out enough to just drift my ass into the bed and plop down and I am OUT!

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 11, 2012)

jimm said:


> dont benzos mess up your REM tho... thats the most important part of your sleep when your natural gh rises ect... still better then no sleep i guess iv just started tren and will be picking up some benzos very shortly as my sleep is already effected on day 5




Are you suffering from anxiety or restlessness at night? From tren or just in general?

-matt


----------



## overburdened (Oct 11, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> 6mg is on the high side, but I need it.  Been on it for 16 years and prob won't ever come off (PTSD).  I also have to take clonopin to keep me asleep at night, I was on 8mg of that as well, now down to 2mg before bed.  The reason I don't suggest using benzos is because of how addictive they are, and kicking the habit can often result in things like convulsions and death if not done correctly.  I function perfectly normal when I have my meds, if I don't have em...I usually end up in the ER.  Sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> /V


This is COMPLETELY true.. I would never advise someone to start on benzos just so they could take a steroid.. Even though I take 10-20mg of valium at night... I need it medically or I wouldn't be taking it... between opiates and benzos, it's two things you don't want to become dependent on if you can possibly help it!  They can both wreak havoc when you try to come off of them.  I'm working on coming off opiates now(after being on them pretty much the entire last 3 years... for medical reasons, not recreational use), it sucks bad!!!  
I think Matt is really on to something here with this supp he is marketing.  Again, it is something I would personally try if I were affected in that way(I have different types of sides from tren, no real anxiety)...  I hope it works as well as it is believed to, it could greatly help a lot of people, and keep them from getting hooked(physically dependent.. it is much worse than addiction.. you can mentally get past addiction, you can't do that with physical dependence!).


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 11, 2012)

overburdened said:


> This is COMPLETELY true.. I would never advise someone to start on benzos just so they could take a steroid.. Even though I take 10-20mg of valium at night... I need it medically or I wouldn't be taking it... between opiates and benzos, it's two things you don't want to become dependent on if you can possibly help it!  They can both wreak havoc when you try to come off of them.  I'm working on coming off opiates now(after being on them pretty much the entire last 3 years... for medical reasons, not recreational use), it sucks bad!!!
> I think Matt is really on to something here with this supp he is marketing.  Again, it is something I would personally try if I were affected in that way(I have different types of sides from tren, no real anxiety)...  I hope it works as well as it is believed to, it could greatly help a lot of people, and keep them from getting hooked(physically dependent.. it is much worse than addiction.. you can mentally get past addiction, you can't do that with physical dependence!).


Good post.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 16, 2012)

overburdened said:


> This is COMPLETELY true.. I would never advise someone to start on benzos just so they could take a steroid.. Even though I take 10-20mg of valium at night... I need it medically or I wouldn't be taking it... between opiates and benzos, it's two things you don't want to become dependent on if you can possibly help it!  They can both wreak havoc when you try to come off of them.  I'm working on coming off opiates now(after being on them pretty much the entire last 3 years... for medical reasons, not recreational use), it sucks bad!!!
> I think Matt is really on to something here with this supp he is marketing.  Again, it is something I would personally try if I were affected in that way(I have different types of sides from tren, no real anxiety)...  I hope it works as well as it is believed to, it could greatly help a lot of people, and keep them from getting hooked(physically dependent.. it is much worse than addiction.. you can mentally get past addiction, you can't do that with physical dependence!).




Hey Brother,

anytime you would like to try something -- just let me know

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 16, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Hey Brother,
> 
> anytime you would like to try something -- just let me know
> 
> -Matt



^ OB is a good guy, helping me through PM with some stuff atm.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 16, 2012)

x2 send OB some free shit lol


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Are you suffering from anxiety or restlessness at night? From tren or just in general?
> 
> -matt



i do get anxiety im on day 14 now of this tren and was getting insomnia first few nights but seemed to have stopped... maybe hormones leveled out?


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 17, 2012)

jimm said:


> i do get anxiety im on day 14 now of this tren and was getting insomnia first few nights but seemed to have stopped... maybe hormones leveled out?




How long is your tren cycle? What ester of tren? What dose?

-Matt


----------



## Tysdon (Oct 17, 2012)

About to start tren a at 400mg a week in about 3 weeks with my buddy.  We would both be very happy to try this out!!


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 17, 2012)

Matt obviously can't send a free bottle to everyone. If you are interested in giving it a try, send me a PM for a discount coupon.


----------



## jimm (Oct 18, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> How long is your tren cycle? What ester of tren? What dose?
> 
> -Matt




test prop 280mg a week
tren a 385mg a week

adex 0.25 EOD ( hard to split the pills tho so not accurate)
prolacterone 3 tabs a day

maybe 8 weeks 6 on tren then last 2 on test

still no night sweats or insomnia but get a little aggitated/aggressive at small things in daily life just have to tell myself its the tren...


----------



## jimm (Oct 18, 2012)

just started taking that prolacterone yesterday maybe a placebo thing but felt like i got a good sleep woke up feeling refreshed.. as oppose to waking up feeling tired as shit


----------



## jimm (Oct 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> test prop 280mg a week
> tren a 385mg a week
> 
> adex 0.25 EOD ( hard to split the pills tho so not accurate)
> ...




315 on the test prop sorry my bad


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 18, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what is in prolactrone?


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 20, 2012)

New to tren...
When you guys speak of tren, are you referring to tren E or tren ace?
I would like to learn the difference in the two. Thanks


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 20, 2012)

8Ball said:


> New to tren...
> When you guys speak of tren, are you referring to tren E or tren ace?
> I would like to learn the difference in the two. Thanks



Google


----------



## ihatethesesns (Oct 20, 2012)

Those that have trouble with anxiety on tren, are you ED or EOD?  For myself it was night and day difference when I switched to ED.


----------



## 8Ball (Oct 21, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> Google



Thanks.....

i know ace is less harsh and better used by first timer Tren users. I want to know more on individual feedback from both. I want to stack tren with my test e, prop, EQ cycle. Just don't know dosage for first to e on tren? Perhaps tren ace EOD of 25 mg and see how I respond....


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 21, 2012)

ihatethesesns said:


> Those that have trouble with anxiety on tren, are you ED or EOD?  For myself it was night and day difference when I switched to ED.


In theory, more frequent dosing should provide more stable blood levels of any hormone, which might be the benefit you noticed, instead of 'riding a rollercoaster' of hormone fluctuation.


----------



## jimm (Oct 22, 2012)

8Ball said:


> Thanks.....
> 
> i know ace is less harsh and better used by first timer Tren users. I want to know more on individual feedback from both. I want to stack tren with my test e, prop, EQ cycle. Just don't know dosage for first to e on tren? Perhaps tren ace EOD of 25 mg and see how I respond....




start your own thread i highly doubt with the little knowledge you have on tren you are any were near ready to be stacking 4 different compound go do some home work, work out and eat for a year then come back and do a test only cycle


----------



## jimm (Oct 22, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> In theory, more frequent dosing should provide more stable blood levels of any hormone, which might be the benefit you noticed, instead of 'riding a rollercoaster' of hormone fluctuation.



im on test p and tren a pinning every day all good here


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 22, 2012)

jimm said:


> im on test p and tren a pinning every day all good here



ED sucks and gets annoying but its the way to go IMO

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 22, 2012)

jimm said:


> im on test p and tren a pinning every day all good here



Thats what I would expect. Not saying that dosing is the cause of tren anxiety, but I do believe that fluctuations in hormone levels intensifies it.


----------



## ihatethesesns (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I get why, I was just shocked how much of a difference it made.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 23, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Thats what I would expect. Not saying that dosing is the cause of tren anxiety, but I do believe that fluctuations in hormone levels intensifies it.



Has a huge impact...


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 23, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Has a huge impact...



Yep, I imagine long term daily injections would be a bitch though, lol.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 24, 2012)

matt are you still looking for someone to run and log this.i would love to i am running and am going to be running tren ace but i get all the mental sides.i am a long time trusted vet here and many other boards about 10 diffrent ones.been in this game for over 20 years.i all so would be able to compare this to your compitore which sales prolactrone (sp).it is suppose to do similiar product i have used it. it controlled all my sides besides the mental anxiety part.well let me know i am a perfect person for this and i dont do this for nobody usually but i get great results with tren ace but i all most alll ways come close to geting divorced to.let me know.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully you guys work something out.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 24, 2012)

the sweats is all i get...


----------



## dliftdoc (Oct 24, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Why not just take some xanax or valium while on cycle? I know if I decide to run tren it will be tren A (so its evil sides are here and gone fast), and I will pobably take xanax like clock work.


tren isnt anywhere near as bad as made out to be, if used properly and with caution. there's a tipping point for everyone at a certain dosage.


----------



## dliftdoc (Oct 24, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> ED sucks and gets annoying but its the way to go IMO
> 
> -Matt


ive noticed absolutely no diff in ED and EOD with ace, except wasting needles lol


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 25, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> matt are you still looking for someone to run and log this.i would love to i am running and am going to be running tren ace but i get all the mental sides.i am a long time trusted vet here and many other boards about 10 diffrent ones.been in this game for over 20 years.i all so would be able to compare this to your compitore which sales prolactrone (sp).it is suppose to do similiar product i have used it. it controlled all my sides besides the mental anxiety part.well let me know i am a perfect person for this and i dont do this for nobody usually but i get great results with tren ace but i all most alll ways come close to geting divorced to.let me know.



Sounds good to me! Email me matt.porter@primordialperformance.com

-Matt


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 26, 2012)

i emailed you you acted like you did not know who i was well i am the one that emailed you about this.what i dont understand is how does this sustain alpha which is for libido boosting mainly is what yalll say mostly on your web site how does it work to help witht the mental sides that come from tren.which we dont know if it it does work yet but i would like to try it and let everybody know.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 28, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i emailed you you acted like you did not know who i was well i am the one that emailed you about this.what i dont understand is how does this sustain alpha which is for libido boosting mainly is what yalll say mostly on your web site how does it work to help witht the mental sides that come from tren.which we dont know if it it does work yet but i would like to try it and let everybody know.


Ill give a bump for you, not sure how the conversation has progressed between you and Matt through email, so I don't want to confuse the situation.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 29, 2012)

it stoped when i asked if he was going to send me some to log for him.oh well i dont offer much he should of  jump on it me thinks.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 29, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> it stoped when i asked if he was going to send me some to log for him.oh well i dont offer much he should of  jump on it me thinks.




Ben apologize for the lack of communication --- I believe the write up does talk about anxiety and host of other cool benefits.

I am about at my end for product budget -- but I could swing 50% off if you would log this for us?

-Matt


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 29, 2012)

idk dude your the one that made this post asking for someone exactly like me to run this and log it for you no one did besides me.a long time memeber with lots of post reps.etc and then you say you will offer me a discount.man i am trying to say this in a nice way but that does not make you are your company come accross real well.first pinn today of tren ace like i said i will log it for you and keep your comapny on a curent post for a while it is your choose an easy one to me idk.thanks anyway i guese.or you can just let this post and pp be forgotten whatever.i was just trying to help you out.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 29, 2012)

^

Check yo email

-Matt


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 30, 2012)

sent you me info how long will it last my tren cycle is going to be 8 weeks .


----------



## Notmy (Oct 31, 2012)

Prop/Mast/Tren.   I'm doing my research for this cycle.  I'm told being older the tren will effect me less.  Is the anxiety that bad?  I have enough sometimes already.  I'm was 50/50/50 then when it takes affect, up it to 50/100/100.   I don't think I would want to touch Xanax, but the valium might be nice.  I stay away from alcohol.  Maybe I"m just paranoid don't want want to tax my system and extra if I don't have to.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 31, 2012)

if matt sends me the sustain alpha gel like he is suppose to no word back from him about if he has sent it out to me yet or not .but as soon as i get it i will start it and maybe we will know if it will work and we wont have to worry about it any more we will see waiting to try it.keep a eye out for my log soon hopefully.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 31, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> if matt sends me the sustain alpha gel like he is suppose to no word back from him about if he has sent it out to me yet or not .but as soon as i get it i will start it and maybe we will know if it will work and we wont have to worry about it any more we will see waiting to try it.keep a eye out for my log soon hopefully.



Please visit our website's forums concerning news for Primordial. I would not expect to receive the SA.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 31, 2012)

what do you mean matt sent me email yesterday asking for my shipping info and asking me to log it.wtf are you talking about.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 31, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> what do you mean matt sent me email yesterday asking for my shipping info and asking me to log it.wtf are you talking about.


I am sorry if you are offended. The FDA raided the company yesterday and confiscated nearly all of our products. The company can't afford to fight the FDA, even though we have a proper case, and is being forced to close. But, really, I hope your feelings are not hurt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 31, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I am sorry if you are offended. The FDA raided the company yesterday and confiscated nearly all of our products. The company can't afford to fight the FDA, even though we have a proper case, and is being forced to close. But, really, I hope your feelings are not hurt.



Sorry to hear that HearToStudy.


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 31, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sorry to hear that HearToStudy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



I apologize I have not carried the message over here yet. I will have a thread up soon.


----------



## colochine (Oct 31, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> I apologize I have not carried the message over here yet. I will have a thread up soon.



Hmmmm


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 1, 2012)

hey hereto study no my feelings are not hurt.how was i suppose to know.sorry to here that.


----------



## HereToStudy (Nov 1, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey hereto study no my feelings are not hurt.how was i suppose to know.sorry to here that.



Sorry, as you can imagine, emotion running high, as I was very close with many of the guys behind the scenes.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Nov 1, 2012)

no problem man i hate this for you guys.and i was looking forward to trying that sustain alpha.they the fda should have better things to do then shit like this sad.


----------

